# My 20g yellow lab tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just want to share my new 20g tank with 3 yellow labs in it! ^.^

So far the fishes are doing great swimming around the tank.

Also, do i need a pleco for em? An aquarium air pump?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

looks fun
i don't think you need to add a pleco unless you're interested in them.
and you don't need an air pump either but it'd be good to have one anyways


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks aeri  guess ill just put up an air pump for em lol


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks good. The addition of a black background would really make the yellow labs stand out.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

yes ill put a background soon too


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats. Lots more rock for caves wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ill keep u guys updated when I can finally put more rocks and air pump  thanks for dropping by to my post people!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looks good, just keep in mind that eventually these guys will require a larger tank. While 20 gal wouldnt really be a problem in terms of water quality for just 3 labs their swimming room and ability to establish and defend territories will be diminished and will stress them out.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i got what you mean, thanks for it!  Meanwhile i guess 20g will be enough for em, for now. heh


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You might want to remove some of the substrate. Coarse gravel like that is hard to keep clean when it's deep.

Enjoy your fish. Yellow labs are my favorite mbuna -- probably the least aggressive species, and both sexes are colorful. They also get along well with plants. Unlike many mbuna, they are not primarily herbivores.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone can teach me how to put a DIY black background? lol


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

brapbrapboom said:


> anyone can teach me how to put a DIY black background? lol


Get some black paper or plastic. Cut and/or assemble a piece the size of the back of the tank. Tape or glue it on the outside.

I've got a sheet of 1/4" styrofoam beadboard painted dark brown as the background of one of my tanks. Looks good and adds insulation. I've also used dark brown cork sheets.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I was thinking about maybe putting in a kind of a black plastic background.. ill post it up when i see one lol


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

A black background can be done easily by just taping some black bristle board (Business Depot $2) to the back of your tank.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for letting me know  ill check it out tomorrow


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking really nice there! I think when your black background is done that tank and your labs will look absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If you paint a black background on a tank, what kind of paint do you use?

I just bought a 75g it's got incoming livestock from its old owner, which is a mixed malawi tank including yellow labs. I'm super excited that I now have a breeding colony of yellow labs of my own.

It should be easier to get homes for those babies, than it was getting homes for my convicts. 200 fry every three months is pretty overwhelming, so I sent my Convicts into Exile. 

I just love Yellow Labs and against a black tank background with good lighting, they are just incredibly beautiful.


W


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I use oil based paint and apply 3 liberal coats to it. Takes a few days but worth it in the end. Basically use a sponge brush that way no cleaning of brushes.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So oil paint's chemicals won't dissolve a sponge brush? 

(Oil paint requires good ventilation, anybody who didn't know that already,
oil paint fumes are not good for you!)

W


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i just bought a black bg from big als which cost me 5bucks, i tried to get a black bristle board from business depot but it seems they dont have it or im just not really looking for it hard lol. anyway ill post a pic up soon, just waiting till i get my java ferns for em


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> So oil paint's chemicals won't dissolve a sponge brush?
> 
> (Oil paint requires good ventilation, anybody who didn't know that already,
> oil paint fumes are not good for you!)
> ...


I was doing one coat and then letting it dry. Yes the fumes can be harmful, thus open all windows and allow for maximum ventilation. Oil based paints will not dissolve a sponge brush. Extended use will cause it to fall apart, but that goes for oil based as well as acrylic paint.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i just noticed, my ladies(or guys xD) spent most of the time behind the tank and under the rock caves, however when I come close to the tank they come to me but slowly and then when I move they rush in the rock caves again.. Is this normal?

Thanks!
Karl


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That sounds like typical malawi/mbuna behaviour. More caves = happier and less stressed fish. They obviously have a strong need for those caves to hide in, wired in their DNA.

W


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for letting me know ill add some small flower pots for em to hang in


----------

